# We have a new forum member!!!!! Yes Umber has had her baby!!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I got a text at 1.09am saying she has just given birth to a little boy

Congratulations Umber Sameer and Yaqub (sorry if i spelt names wrong Umber) on your new addition.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yipeeeee!!!! I hope everything went ok?! I hope there no snow where umber is so she can get home soon!!!!! Congratulations!  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh congrats to the happy couple


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Yay!!!! Huge congrats xxxxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh congratulations 

Hope the snow wont cause trouble


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwwww! Wow!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

congratulations on ur baby boy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations xxxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwww yay!! I assume you mean a human and not a rabbit!!    :huh:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh that's brilliant news!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Great News, Congratulations to all of them xx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
well done umber, i hope all is well with you both xxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

congrats umber!!!! cant wait to see baby pics!  hasnt time flown by


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

YAY Congratulations Umber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats! I hope everything went ok and I can't wait to see pics of your little boy


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations to the 'family' xxx and well done to the Mummy xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations I'm glad everything went well


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats Umber!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yippiiii....umber's popped :smile5::smile5:...that's how my kids put it when my youngest was born lol
CONGRATULATIONS Umber & co....hope everything's ok
Clare xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages! Im back home and will start a new thread shortly!!!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

umber said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely messages! Im back home and will start a new thread shortly!!!!


Hiya new mummy.....welcome home you and your new baby boy xxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations Umber!!

Such great news, i bet you are sooo happy!

All the best to you and your family xxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations Umber  lovely news! xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Comon Umber we alllllllllllll the details


----------

